# Someone wanted this (Sokoudjou gorilla style)



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

i forget who wanted this but here it is:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

damn that looks good did u do that?


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

How do you get a gif as your avatar? How do you make them?


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

its hard to make them 
u can just find one on google and put it on


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Ask TREY B., he's the god at this kind of stuff.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*WAY* too big to be used anywhere here....but it's still pretty good.


----------

